

Scott Adams responds to fervor over his use of PlannedChaos alias - saturdayplace
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/planned_chaos

======
Rhapso
It has been an interesting few months looking at Scott Adams. I think he has
been failing at presenting a PR facade to the internet and has actually been
saying his thoughts and feelings. It is refreshing to see a real person, who
is imperfect, who harbors opinions I think crazy mixed with those I think
intelligent. It reminds me of learning about Orison Scott Card's political
views after reading and loving his books, but I think Scoot Adams is a lot
less crazy and more real of a person.

Welcome internet, to a real person, who normally you like, but occasionally
does things you do not. This is normal. I know you have been spoon fed PR
facades of people for most of your lives when consuming media, welcome to a
brave new world. I like it.

~~~
gclaramunt
... Scott, it's you? ;)

------
pkamb
Ugh, try to double-click to highlight text on his blog. Some terrible 'helper'
sharing app by meebo.

